# Suche Bootsmotor



## Maschi1991 (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich bin auf der suche nach einem elektro Motor. ich hab ein viamare 2.30m Boot. der Motor sollte in der Preisklasse von 150-220 Euro liegen. ich werde ihn voraussichtlich ca 10-15 mal ihr Jahr nutzen. der nutzen des Motors wird sein um meine Montage (Karpfenangeln) raus zu bringen und mit dem Echolot den see zu erkundschaften. die seen sind bei mir im schnitt zwischen 30-300 Hektar groß. habt ihr vielleicht tipps bzw Erfahrung für mich? es wäre der erste elektro Motor für mich also ein Neuling und habe kein plan auf was man bei einem Motor achten muss. bin über jeden tipp und Vorschläge sehr dankbar.


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Bootsmotor*

Für das bisschen rumschippern würde ich den kleinsten und günstigsten nehmen den ich kriegen kann. z.B. den Minn Kota C30 oder 34... Viel unterwegs bist da ja nicht oder? Und riesen geschwindigkeiten beim Erkundschaften wirst auch nicht brauchen, oder?


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Bootsmotor*

Ich kann mich da Stoney nur anschließen!
Vor allem brauchst du bei einem kleinen Motor auch keine Batterie von 100Ah+ mitzuschleppen!
Überhaupt solltest du dir Gedanken darüber machen, die Batterie in deinem Bötchen zu sichern, zu befestigen, dass ist auf vielen Gewässern vorgeschrieben, besonders auf (Trinkwasser)Talsperren.

Jürgen


----------



## Maschi1991 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Bootsmotor*

ok danke.war mir sehr unsicher gewesen zwecks billigen motor! da ich schon auf dauer etwas mehr oder weniger gutes haben möchte! mir ist der jrc 44lbs in die augen gefallen. mein problem ist wie es aussieht mit der Belastung von der batterie. also wie lange die bei einem 44lbs motor fährt?! angenommen ich habe eine 80ah (oder ist das schon zu viel) batterie und ein 44lbs "starken" motor wie lange könnte ich da bei mittlere Geschwindigkeit fahren? ich habe leider auch kein plan von strom und so! sorry. hab den falschen Beruf gelernt!  will ja schon bissl mobil sein auf dem see und relativ gut über den see kommen auch wenn es ziemlich windg ist! natürlich vielen dank für eure tipps und hilfe!!!!! danke!


----------



## mlkzander (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Bootsmotor*

ja z.b. das mit dem wind sind so dinge die die kleinmotoren empfehler gerne unterschätzen

die jrc und rhinos sind stromfresser im gegensatz zu manch anderen modellen

ich sage dass du mit dem 44er an ner 80er batterie wenn alle umstände ideal sind 2 stunden auf mittlerer leistung fahren kannst

und denke immer dran: wer billig kauft, kauft 2x (manchmal noch öfter)


----------



## Stoney0066 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Bootsmotor*

wie lange das ding mit welcher batterie fährt kannst du leider nur unter volllast ausrechnen, dann ist das ziemlich einfach! Es wird immer angegeben wieviel Ah der Motor unter vollast braucht. Braucht er z.B. 30 Ah kannst du mit ner 80 Ah Batterie 2 h 40 min fahren. (Ah der Batterie geteilt durch Ah des Motors) Dann ist die Batterie allerdings komplett leer, sie sollte je nach Batterie maximal bis zu einem Drittel leergefahren werden. Werden nur Watt angegeben gibt es umrechner im Internet die es in Ah umrechnen. 

Du fährst in der Regel ja aber nicht ständig Volllast, und dann wirds schwer das auszurechnen...


----------



## Maschi1991 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Bootsmotor*

ok ihr habt mir wieder sehr weiter geholfen! danke dafür. was sind den relativ günstige motoren die nicht so sehr viel strom fressen?! würde es auch reichen wenn ich einen kleineren lbs motor nehme aber trotzdem eine 80ah Batterie für meine zwecke?!


----------

